# over-hauled?  maybe just a little :)



## landonsmother (Dec 29, 2007)

okay, so i went to haul on some of the products from "the originals" collection & then some. i ended up doing more damage than i thought i would. whoops.  sorry for the ugly resolution pics.  i should've just bought a new digi cam instead of all this makeup huh?  NOT!  LOL.

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f7...her/macish.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f7...er/macish1.jpg

& here's what i got:

Lightsweep/Shadester Sculpt & Shape Powder
Peachtwist Blush
Authentics Face Palette
Golden Olive Pigment
Steel Blue Pigment
Kitschmas Pigment
Alum e/s
Parrot e/s
Parrot e/s (backup)
Charred e/s
Memorabilia e/s
Portside Cremestick Liner
Sublime Culture Cremestick Liner
Red Enriched Cremestick Liner
Royal Hue s/s
Sea Me s/s
Lucky Jade s/s
Beige-ing s/s
Nico now l/g
Nouveau-Frou l/s
Super-Sequin l/s
Rozz Revival l/s
M.A.C Red l/s
#169 Brush
#223 Brush

*TOTAL DAMAGE: $459.37*

time to save up for FAFI & HEATHERETTE


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nah, it's a fantastic haul! Can always say you're getting a jump-start to your collection for the coming New Year


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh my that's some SERIOUS damage! Wow *bows* I'm in awe, I want to be able to do something like that!

Have you played with the 223 yet? Do you like it?


----------



## landonsmother (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Oh my that's some SERIOUS damage! Wow *bows* I'm in awe, I want to be able to do something like that!

Have you played with the 223 yet? Do you like it?_

 
why yes i did!  i just had to!  hahaha.  the 223 is awesome.  perfect for the crease & it's sooooo soft.  i'm so in love.  it's almost like the 224 but there's more control, imo.  you should get it if you haven't


----------



## nunu (Dec 29, 2007)

wow! that is some serious shopping!!
Now thats my kinda haul


----------



## nikki (Dec 29, 2007)

Great haul!!  Have fun with those goodies  !


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL!!! when ever i go to MAC i spend alot because the closest one to me is like 2-3 hours away so i always do some major damage too!!.... and when i get my stuff im like oh i wanna use it all at once.... i get so excited~!!

Great Haul <3!!!!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 29, 2007)

hehe, great haul!
it's okay, within the last two months i've spent over 700 dollars on mac.
=X eek.


----------



## frocher (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to haul!!!


----------



## astronaut (Dec 29, 2007)

Holy shit !


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 30, 2007)

wow! enjoy your goodies!


----------



## makeupprincess (Dec 30, 2007)

Awesome!!! Have fun!


----------



## kyoto (Dec 30, 2007)

You definitely did some haulin!  Love it.  Have fun.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 30, 2007)

wow! enjoy


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 30, 2007)

That's an impressive haul!!  Enjoy!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Dec 30, 2007)

great haul my friend, I'm jealous!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 30, 2007)

no such thing as over-hauling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha great load!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thats the way to haul!!  Not bad on price imo, on the first day of the holiday formal black release, I had my husband spend a lil over $1500 in one trip!!  Gotta love MAC


----------



## landonsmother (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiffygirl8* 

 
_Thats the way to haul!! Not bad on price imo, on the first day of the holiday formal black release, I had my husband spend a lil over $1500 in one trip!! Gotta love MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooooohhh lucky you!!  i wish my boyfriend would drop that kinda $$ on MAC for me, but unfortunately he still hasn't figured out what is so special about MAC & why i love it so much.  guys are clueless when it comes to makeup


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 31, 2007)

Great haul. Enjoy.


----------



## xlakatex (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome haul


----------

